# Why gentoo-sources says it's "New Package"?

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

To be protected from the exploit, I decided to upgrade the kernel.

However, this is what I got:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # emerge -pv gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8  USE="symlink -build" 44,702 kB

Total: 1 package (1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 44,702 kB

```

I am running earlier version of gentoo-sources, so it should be an "upgrade"....

Thank you.

P.S.: I just checked. I am running gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

It will install to another slot, so it's considered a new package

----------

## Jaglover

Would you like your running kernel sources removed/overwritten? This is why kernels are slotted.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Well, I thought that right after merging the system will go to the new kernel...

Or I will have to reboot?

Thank you.

----------

## Jaglover

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Well, I thought that right after merging the system will go to the new kernel...
> 
> Or I will have to reboot?

 

This sure beats me. Somebody please do something.   :Confused: 

----------

## Hu

When USE=symlink is set, merging the new sources will automatically change the /usr/src/linux symlink to the new sources.  However, this does not automatically produce a working kernel and it does not begin executing the new kernel.  You must configure the new kernel, build it, install it, and then reboot into it.

----------

## Suicidal

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Well, I thought that right after merging the system will go to the new kernel...
> 
> Or I will have to reboot?
> 
> Thank you.

 

Sounds like you need to read the Kernel upgrade guide

This is basically how I upgrade my kernels except I use:

```
emerge -av $(qdepends -CNQ virtual/linux-sources)
```

instead of mudule-rebuild, qdepends is part of portage-utils

I would rather rebuild everything that depends on the kernel sources, not just the modules.

----------

## schachti

Why do you think this is necessary? I'm using module-rebuild for several years now and never had problems...

----------

## Suicidal

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Why do you think this is necessary? I'm using module-rebuild for several years now and never had problems...

 

I didn't say it was necessary, I do this for system consistency. I have programs like kismet, klibc, etc that build off of files in /usr/src/linux. When I upgrade to a new kernel I have applications that were built using kernel sources other than the current kernel sources.

I also rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r) before recompiling kernels to remove all old modules.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, guys.

Basically my question was:

Why the emerge saying that this is going to be a "NS" instead of "US"?

I am already on gentoo-sources, I am not running any other kernel  It sure sounds like this:

"You're currently running {vanilla|hibernate|...}-sources and from now on you will have gentoo-sources that will be installed in new slot".

Thank you.

----------

## jstead1

As stated earlier, the new kernel sources are installed into a new slot.  The previous kernel sources, of the same type (e.g. gentoo-sources) are not removed.  Since it is a new slot, it is a new package, not an update (or upgrade), since the old package still exists and is not "updated".

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *jstead1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As stated earlier, the new kernel sources are installed into a new slot.  The previous kernel sources, of the same type (e.g. gentoo-sources) are not removed.  Since it is a new slot, it is a new package, not an update (or upgrade), since the old package still exists and is not "updated".
> 
> 

 

So if I want to switch to vanilla-sources, I will receive the same codes from emerge?

Thank you.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av $(qdepends -CNQ virtual/linux-sources)

 

This will record everything in world file. One should use -av1.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

>  *jstead1 wrote:*   
> 
> As stated earlier, the new kernel sources are installed into a new slot.  The previous kernel sources, of the same type (e.g. gentoo-sources) are not removed.  Since it is a new slot, it is a new package, not an update (or upgrade), since the old package still exists and is not "updated".
> 
>  
> ...

 

The first time you will receive only an 'N', since it is new and not slotted yet. After that, each time you download a new version of vanilla-sources you will get 'NS' just like in any other kernel sources.

However, it kind of amazes me how you don't know even the basic things about kernel compilation if you have been using Gentoo for many years, as your registration date tell us.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

i92guboy,

I'm kind of old-fashioned guy.   :Smile: 

I don't like to upgrade the system, unless I'm forced to.

I would've still run Windows 98 FWIW, but my hardware died, and I was forced to buy a new PC with XP on it.

In regards to the Gentoo: I am a programmer, which means I will have to recompile everything including my own code after upgrade. Since I'm also lazy, that is not very good option for me.   :Smile: 

Hope this answers the question.

Thank you.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> i92guboy,
> 
> I'm kind of old-fashioned guy.  
> 
> I don't like to upgrade the system, unless I'm forced to.
> ...

 

If you have a win98 license, nothing stops you from installing it on your new pc as well. Being old-fashioned, though, has nothing to do with kernel updates. Lots of bugfixes come in every new version, and lots of possible vulnerabilities are fixed. The recent one is not special in any regard. You really should upgrade your kernel as soon as a new stable version is out.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In regards to the Gentoo: I am a programmer, which means I will have to recompile everything including my own code after upgrade. Since I'm also lazy, that is not very good option for me.  
> 
> Hope this answers the question.
> ...

 

I don't understand that completely. You usually don't need to recompile anything just because you upgraded your kernel. Indeed, you don't need to recompile your programs just because you update a kernel, a library or any other package. You only need to do that when there is an ABI change, which could possibly break the dynamic links on your existing binaries. And it certainly doesn't relate to the kernel updates. To update a kernel you just configure it, compile it, and install it (and maybe, edit your grub.conf settings to accommodate the new kernel). You don't need to recompile anything else...

To sum up: that's no excuse not to update, at least, the critical stuff. You can use glsa-check to check for critical updates.

----------

